# New State Record Fly-Rod Spanish Mackerel



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

You are looking at the new Texas State Record fly-rod record Spanish Mackerel at 6.6 pound, 31-7/8 inches long W/ 13 inch girth. Beat the old one of 5.4# by a whopping 1.2#. Angler is Chris Golla of Aransas Pass using a fly he tied himself. Fish was caught off Padre Island National Seashore - March 10th , 2007. Congradulations to this fine young man.










Here's a note from his proud dad - Charle Golla posted on Tyler Thorsen's board @ <www. corpusfishing.com>

_Oddly as it may seem, Chris learned to fly-fish on his own about four years ago. Chris in turn taught me and his younger brother Justin how to fly-fish about a year ago and we've all been hook on the flyrod bug ever since. Chris also ties all of his own flies and has taught us to tie as well. It all started when Capt. Billy Sandifer "Infected" Chris with the fly-fishing bug and he's been like a sponge watching and reading everything he can from the likes of Casey Smartt, Dean Thomas, Scott Summerlett & Billy Trimble.

It would really make us proud to see something good come from all of his hard work and effort.

Thanks again, 
Charlie_


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I surely would like to know the type of rod that he was using and also line weight. It looks like he was using a spey rod. The reason that I ask is that I make my fly rods and have been thinking of using a spey while fishing the surf.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

He used a 12 wt spey rod. He was fishing with his 8wt rod when jacks were spotted busting a anchovie bait ball near the beach. He switched to the 12 wt and was casting and put his mylar minnow right over the bait ball when the big spanish mac hit the mylar minnow.

Get with Tyler Thorsen @ [email protected] or Billy Sandifer @ [email protected]

They can help you and can likely get you in contact with the Golla's


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks, FlakMan.


----------



## Captain 9 (May 2, 2006)

Not to take anything away from the young man...I was wioth Robert Sloan when he caught the Current record...but has that been verified by a TPWD Biologist? That looks an awful lot like a Cero Makeral rather than a Spanish?



Just checking...


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

*.*

http://indian-river.fl.us/fishing/fish/mackspan.html


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

Brandon it has been verified by TPWD and is a Spanish. Chris is in our flyfishing club here in Rockport. Good kid. See you in September.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Congrats to the young man. That's a nice smack.

I have a novice question... do you use a special tippet for the toothy varieties like smacks?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Congratulations Chris on that fine catch! One heck of an achievement.


----------



## DFerg (Jul 19, 2007)

Congrats on a very nice fish...one with a story to go along with the catch that he will never forget!!


----------

